# Too good to be true?



## tgrim1 (Sep 11, 2006)

http://home.toolshomes.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1842&offer_id=B005TI1ILS


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

Hmmm thats the cheapest I ever seen one. Wonder if its actually new or refurbished.


----------



## tgrim1 (Sep 11, 2006)

I was gonna give it a shot using paypal so I would have a chance at getting my money back but during checkout they say you are new and cant use it. Im NOT gonna give them a cc# thats for sure!
They also dont answer any inquiries and I found another site setup the exact same way and same prices just a different name so I'm not sure if a scam or not. Its definitely from China, is that where Tivos are made?


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

There is no reason that they should not accept PayPal if they are legitimate. What do they care if you are "new" or not? PayPal has already verified you.


----------



## robo456 (May 28, 2002)

DHL Rates US$46.50 US$270.19
EMS Rates US$36.50 US$260.19
Fedex Rates US$37.50 US$261.19
TNT Rates US$39.50 US$263.19
UPS Rates US$38.50 US$262.19
Per Item US$40.50 US$264.19

seems like they are in china...

Registrant:
bingyin li
fujian xiamen tonganroad
xiamen, fujian 361009
China

Registered through: GoDaddy.com, LLC (http://www.godaddy.com)
Domain Name: TOOLSHOMES.COM
Created on: 01-Dec-11
Expires on: 01-Dec-12
Last Updated on: 27-Apr-12

Administrative Contact:
li, bingyin [email protected]
fujian xiamen tonganroad
xiamen, fujian 361009
China
05926456328

Technical Contact:
li, bingyin [email protected]
fujian xiamen tonganroad
xiamen, fujian 361009
China
05926456328

Domain servers in listed order:
LUCY.NS.CLOUDFLARE.COM
NOAH.NS.CLOUDFLARE.COM

--rob


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

A search I did turned up a bunch of people claiming that its a scam site.
Too bad, I'd love an elite that cheap.


----------



## maeella (Apr 18, 2012)

tgrim1 said:


> http://home.toolshomes.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1842&offer_id=B005TI1ILS


Fujian China is VERY WELL known for scamming and is full of transient businesses. It would be like wondering if a deal for solid gold at half price was a good deal - this guy is selling them out of his trunk.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

The VeriSign Seal at the bottom of the page is not clickable. Compare the VeriSign Seal to a legitimate site. So is the McAfee Secure Seal.

Report VeriSign Seal misuse here:
https://www.verisign.com/support/contact/seal-abuse/index.html

McAfee Secure Seal
http://www.mcafeesecure.com/us/legalinfo.jsp?domain=www.mcafeesecure.com


----------

